
San Francisco (SOMA) Weekly Startup Lunches - gibsonf1

======
gibsonf1
Is anyone interested in having a weekly startup lunch in SF? Our office has a
large conference room where we could host the meetings (Bring your own lunch).
We're at 240 2nd street on the 2nd floor directly across the street from
cnet.com.

